# need help humphreys odd size?



## cb76er (Sep 13, 2006)

i dug a humphreys witchhazel of an odd size.it measures nine and one half inches tall the bottom is three and three quarters wide .i have dug humphreys before but never this size.any help would be appriceated thank you .craig burden


----------



## bearswede (Sep 13, 2006)

Matt lists a 9 5/8 inch strap-sided oval with a round slug plate in his book...


  Ron


----------



## cb76er (Sep 13, 2006)

ron that description fits pretty well but this one is not slugplated. i will post a picture as soon as i can.


----------



## cb76er (Sep 17, 2006)

sorry the pic took so long .


----------

